# my very first deer!!!



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

My very first deer and this is the story. Me and my dad got out of the truck. And got our clothes on. And I got on my head lamp that my granny got me for cristmas. Then we walked to a creek and my dad cairred me across the creek. And so we walked up a little hill and got in our blind. and my dad handed me his hunting stuff to put in his blind. And my dad put his chair up and the gun holder that stickes in the ground. Then I had to make sure that I could shoot one. So my dad sat in his chair and laid his cout down and I laid down on his cout and went to sleep on the cout. About twenty minutes later my dad saw a deer on the other side of a fence on a nother property. And it kept on going back and forword so it finilly walked some wear and never saw it a gin. And so I went back to sleep on the coat and about a half hour later my dad saw two deer and he started to kick me and nudge me. And he never could wake me up so I finally woke up and he told me that ther were two deer out in the field eating corn and turnups so I got up on my knee and swung around and I think I scared it a little bit and so one of the deer was all ready over by one of our feeders so the one that we scared was walking toward the feeder and made it over to the feeder. So it was in front of the feeder and the other one that was all ready over ther walked over and there was a leaf in front of me and i couldin't see it so it walked right and I got my sights on it and I took the shot and I started saying I hit it I hit it and I did hit it and I hit it good so we put our stuff out of the blind and went over ther to make sure that it was dead and it was so we pulled it to the truck and we gutted it in the creek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXPi4N2OxNo
so if you want to here me and see me go to youtube


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

*My First Deer Pics*







Me & My Dad


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

I will post more pics later of my deer


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

Way to go young man!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

congrats on your first deer! hope your success follows you for your lifetime.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

now that rocks!!!!!

congrats to the young hunter and congrats to dad!!!!!

:tea:


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hey congrats on your first deer. i bet you were excited as heck. probably shaking like a leaf too afterward. congrats to the dad too.

Bill


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Hopefully a good beginning to a long and successful hunting career.
Great job.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Way to go man , thats a deer you will never forget!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jimmy4218 (Oct 10, 2008)

WAY TO GO!!!! This is something you'll never forget!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:jam:


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Very well done. Congradulations on you first deer.


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer. You are very lucky to have someone to take you hunting. I just started hunting last year and got my first deer on the last day of the season. You will always remember your first one. Great job.


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job on your first deer young man. You and your dad will remember that for the rest of your lives.

Congrats.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I really enjoyed your story and congratulations on your first deer. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## sataug2788 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very cool story. Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats to you and dad both!!! Now that is the way to it started!!Walt


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome, hopefully many more to come.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Great Job BUDDY!Way to go!Now the rest will be easy!You will never,ever forget this deer


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a great story! Congrats!

Remember to thank your Dad. I know he's just as proud and excited as you are!


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Way to go little dude! That's awesome. I'm sure you'll become a deer slayer in a short time. You should be awefully proud of yourself.

David


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*alright*

ok little buddy you killing bigger deer than me. that is awesome. way to go. bud. stay out there and tough it out and hunt. your daddy did well, he taught to hunt so that he does not have to hunt for you.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!! Keep it up


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats little man...wishing you more to come! (you too dad)


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome! Nothing like your first.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice job, CONGRATS!!!! Keep up the good work, its good to see our young people getting into hunting!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Way to go buddy.. Doesn't get much better than that does it? Be thankful you have a father that loves you that much..


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats buddy! Great story!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:thumbs_up Very sweet congrats on your first deer! I don't think there is anything more fun then that.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

way to go little dude!


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

Great shooting and a nice deer as well. She will taste all the better knowing you got to share that hunt with your dad.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Great Job!

Priceless memory.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats on your first deer! you'll never forget it.. great job.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

5-Yard Pin, you are a hunting machine!!!:darkbeer:

Good job little buddy, and good job to your dad too!!!:59:


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Awesome!

Good job!


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

Way to go buddy great job:thumbs_up:RockOn:


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

great job!! good shooting and keep up the great hunting!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on a great DEER. You got 1 more than me this year & I've been doing this longer than anyone (I think). My G-son at 10 took his 1st this year & he called me from the woods right away. You will never forget the
1st & tell DAD thanks for taking you.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

5 yard Pin may be the coolest AT name for a young guy that I have seen. Great story and Congratulations to both you and Dad. :darkbeer: (sorry no choclolate milk smiley).


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats!! Thats awesome!! great story and all!!


----------



## burkhart (Mar 9, 2007)

*first deer*

HAMMER DOWN!!!!!!!!! :RockOn:


----------



## Uncleray (Oct 11, 2009)

*Fine first deer*

Good job young man. 

Great story, it felt like I was right there with you..

UncleRay


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome...the first of many I'm sure! Great job!!


----------



## chadschlomer (Nov 27, 2007)

congrats, there is no better feeling.


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!


----------



## deerarcherZ (Apr 30, 2008)

way to go man the first one is special


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats! It's awesome to have gotten your first deer...and especially great that you got to do that with your dad!


----------



## madbower (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey way to go buddy! I promise that is a memory that will be replayed throughout your life. I still remember every detail of my first kill.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great work on the first deer. Your dad is lucky to have you as his kid.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome job dude! Congrats on the first of many more to come.


----------



## jwengerd (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Job Buddy :wink: Very nice first deer!


----------



## Illinois Boy (Jun 1, 2005)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice deer, buddy! I'm sensing there's a ton more coming in your future! :thumbs_up


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats, very nice first kill


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats man! That is awesome!


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

What a great deer! Nice job young man!


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

8 yrs old and a deer kill already under your belt, way to go!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Big congrats. :thumbs_up


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations on A great deer. A great start and a wonderful memory.


----------



## Mark_AZ (Oct 8, 2006)

Great story and congratulations on your first deer!
Still waiting for my son to bag his first and he is 21 Yrs old!!


----------



## IDarrowflinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

Great deer! Good job!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

great way to go


----------



## Tx Trapper (Feb 25, 2009)

Takes a true man to get-er done like that:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

great story and nice deer!!  Your hooked for life now!!


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Great deer and a good story of the hunt that you told us. Congratulations!


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Well done 5 Pin, you'd better slow it down a bit though, you're starting to make your Dad look like a bit of a beginner! 
Keep up the good work, we're looking forward to many more from you!


----------



## submoa (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your first deer!! I didnt get my first deer until I was 16. Your off to a great start and many more memories with your dad...Always the best hunting partner!!


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats! That's a great deer.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice job....keep it up !!! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

I was a lot older than you are when I took my first deer. Way to go!:smile:


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Good job, Lil Bubba,
May it be the first of many over a long hunting career.

Kev


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

dang. way to go. i was MUCH older by the time i got my first!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet good job! :cheers:


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Awesome deer! There is nothing like you first deer with a bow. That's a great accomplishment that many hunters will never achieve in their lifetime. Congratulations!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats on your first deer little man and wish many more to come


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

congrats on the kill, thats a nice one:thumbs_up


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good job bud. I'm sure that is the first of many more to come.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice going!!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations 5yd Pin. Very nice deer. Here is a Root Beer toast for ya.:darkbeer:


----------



## khay_187 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice job buddy


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

One heck of a first deer way to go!!!!


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

awesome bet that was the best christmas present ever


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*Congrats*

GREAT DEER!!! I was alot older than you are when i killed my first deer.


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome!! You will be hooked for life now.


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

congratulations young man. you will never forget that memory. i hope there are many more to come for ya. remember to thank dad for taking and teaching you about the outdoors. best of luck to you


----------



## goindeep (Jul 13, 2008)

What a great way to start! keep nailin em!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good show and congrats on a great deer!!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome deer big guy!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## BONECLTR (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome, Congrats on your first deer


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a great deer! Congratulations! I'm always tired in the morning, I need someone like your dad to wake me up when the deer get there. This will be your first many, you should be very proud!


----------



## Stretch32 (Jan 28, 2005)

*great job*

You first deer is something you will never forget. I remember mine like it was yesterday and I killed it 20 years ago when I was 9.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heck of a nice deer. Congrats bud. You done well.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

You are da man 5-yard!!!! Way to go!!! '94


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Little dude, you rock!!!!

Your Dad's doing a good job too.....


I too carried my boy across a creek once while hunting, and now he's 20 yrs old and 6 ft tall...........


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nice Shooting!*

Way to go little man, nice deer. I didn't even get one my first season hunting. Keep it up! You will remember that hunt the rest of your life.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on your first deer buddy, it is a feeling you will never forget. Great story and deer.:thumbs_up


----------



## sketter (Mar 3, 2009)

WayToGo there youg man keep it .One shot thats great................:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

You da man! Congrats on your first deer.


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Great job and great story!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Awesome job bud, congrats on getting a good one. You'll never forget that one.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

wow dude, thats awesome!!!!! congrats!!


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on your first deer young man. Nothing beats spending time with your dad. My favorite hunting partner is my dad, and I'm 30 years old. We did take my son out this year as well. Again, congratulations on your first deer!


----------



## darin1973 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratts that awesome way to go..... keep stacking um up


----------



## OhioTodd (Sep 29, 2008)

*You bet*

Congrats on your fine trophy!

OT


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats on that fine deer young man. Very good story you wrote. I remember the first deer my son shot....we gutted it and cleaned it up in a stream too.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

*Great job!*


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats on a fine deer. I wish I had someone to take me hunting when i was your age. You did great and I hope you have many successful seasons to come.

Tell your dad thanks for raising you right!! And for taking you hunting!


GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## zagmann (Jul 28, 2009)

*nice deer*

congrats on the awesome deer!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

*Awesome*

That's a great story. As a father of 2, I'm happy and proud for you both. Be safe out there. mrbill


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Way to go little buddy. Now you are hooked for life.*


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Congrats buddy nice deer . Hope you enjoyed the hunting experience and hope you get out there and do it again . It will just get more fun in time .


----------



## popeye77 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good job 'lil' buddy, now you are hooked. Keep up the good work.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hoo ha! Nice deer. way to go. already thinkin' about next year's deer? me too.


----------



## SO I HUNT (Jun 23, 2009)

Way to go on a great deer:smileinbox:


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow! great deer. Well done young man!!


----------



## mass hole (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats. I will never forget my first one with my dad and im sure you wont either.


----------



## NYGut Shot (Dec 16, 2007)

Your hooked now.....Great Job :thumbs_up


----------



## Deadman's Point (Feb 20, 2009)

Just plain awesome... I can't wait until my son is your age.


----------



## Q2XL Hunter (Jul 4, 2004)

Way to go! Thats the one you will never forget!


----------



## Passthrough z7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Congradulations my son was your age when he took his first deer and now 20 years later he still talks about it and is already working with my grandson on shooting. nice going


----------



## gonehunting 45 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on your first deer...outstanding......


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats on your first deer. Very nice story too.


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice Job! You have a great hunting future ahead of you.


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

*Congrats!!*

Congrats to you and i hope your success follows for years to come.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job little man!!!!!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Your day of hunting was way more exciting then mine. Super job!


----------



## 10ptd (Sep 2, 2009)

You should be proud little man. I didnt get my first deer until I was 12. You are very lucky to have a dad that will take the time and put forth the effort to hunt with you. Congrats to dad also I know he is proud. I cant really tell by looking at the picture but it looks to me like your dad will have to take a backseat to you because you look like a better shot than him.


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

Nicely done young man. You'll have sponsors beating your door down to host a new show before you know it. And congrats to the proud papa, you've started a good thing.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Awesome*

Awesome young fellow. Keep it up and Guy Eastman, and Jim Shockey will have you on their shows on SUNDAYS!!!!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Way to go!!*

Good job on the first dear and what a great story!!


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

way to go buddy nice deer


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Great job, great story! GO CATS!!!!!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Great story and a good doe.
Congrads to the hunter.
May you have many more.

marty


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Good job buddy, congrats on your first deer. that is one that you will always remember. it's a good thing you woke up in time. i wish i could sleep and someone wake me up when the deer arrive. geez, your lucky. maybe your dad can come hunt with me..............................Just kidding


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Way to go bud. Congrats.


----------



## canoeboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats on your first deer!!! I bet you are hooked for life now!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Exellent job! Hey I'm 49 and only have two days left in my deer season and have'nt got one yet. You did! Awsome!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Good Job!!*

Nice deer! Hope you have many more to follow!


----------



## dingle dave (Dec 23, 2009)

Browtine22 said:


> 5 yard Pin may be the coolest AT name for a young guy that I have seen. Great story and Congratulations to both you and Dad. :darkbeer: (sorry no choclolate milk smiley).


By far the coolest name i've heard for a little man. I couldn't agree more.....Congrats 5 yard pin. You've made my day. Good job! Thats one heck of a story.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

congrats on your first deer. I hope its the first of many.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hot dog, 5 yard pin! You got your first deer!!! :wav: Congratulations to you and your Dad, too.

You wrote a great hunting story. Keep on hunting and writing. We want to hear more hunting stories from you in the future.:icon_salut:


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Awesome deer. Congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

congrats buddy....great story....sounds like it may be the start of a long hunting career.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats! great job!


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Good job getting your first deer and a great story!


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

Great job! Congrats on your first deer. I was much older when I got my first deer.


----------



## bgraham (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on your first deer, hopefully the first of many. great job


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Sweet nice deer good job.:RockOn::jam::blob1::wav:


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Awesome job buddy! And a great story too.....congratulations. You will never forget that moment!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats on your deer!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Good job there young man. That will be some great eating.
solohunter


----------



## killemclean (Feb 4, 2008)

very cool story buddy and congrats on ur first deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Way to go little buddy!!!!!!!!!great job keep it up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice deer! Big Ups to you and your Dad for getting out there and getting it done!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## WDB (Aug 13, 2005)

*First Deer !!*

_Awesome job on your first deer !! I know your Daddy is proud of you !_


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Great job! Way to go!


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats on a GREAT DEER!!!!! You will never forget your first deer kill and I am sure you will have many more. GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats to you!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Job! You never forget your first deer


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice job.
I bet your a happy camper!!!!!
And I bet your dad is real proud of you too!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrat's little man, it took me till I was the old age of 41 before my first deer harvest.

Congrat's


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Great shooting*

Congrats on your first deer.


----------



## ddky (May 8, 2009)

Great job young man. Good to see a fellow Kentuckian doing well in the deer woods.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome job! Keep up the good work!!

Dawg


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

That is awesome!!:thumbs_up:hello2:

My son is only 1 year old and I cant wait to do the same thing with him!! I'm sure your Dad is very proud.

Keep up the good work!!!

Glen


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*Way to go!!!!*

Congrats to you and your Dad - now that is a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year all in one!


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

AWESOME job little man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Great job little man. What is that old saying " you might forget your first girlfriend, but you will never forget your first deer."

Anyway great job again and I wish you many more sucessfull hunts.

NJBB


----------



## jblack71 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job!!! Hope it is the first of many for you.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is a fantastic deer. I have not had any luck this year. Maybe next year you can be my guide and show me how to get me a deer. 

You have done the hard part so now you get to enjoy some good deer meat. Get your dad to cook it up just right and both you guys enjoy a great meal.

Thanks for showing me a picture of your deer.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Schreckbow (Aug 6, 2009)

congrats little man u and ur dad will remember that one forever congrats!


----------



## straubman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Congratulations*

I cant waite till my son and i can hunt together he is only 2. You did a great job.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

Great job!!!That is awesome young man!!!Your story is cool and so is the video. Keep up the good work. 5 yard pin...I love it!

OlGord


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome!!!


----------



## Medictg (Dec 8, 2008)

Good job buddy!!!


----------



## Suwannee Ronnie (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome! There's nothing like your first deer!


----------



## bullelk1 (May 10, 2007)

Nice job, dude! Looks like you will be feeding the family this winter. Congratulations on your first of many deer to come.

Mike


----------



## CENTRALVAHUNTER (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations. To be so young and that successful is quite impressive. Congratulations again to you and your dad!!!!! I'm taking my 12 year old son tomorrow and hopefully he can do as well as you.


----------



## Mohuntguy (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job little buddy. I will have to drop you a line when my daughter gets old enough to hunt, maybe you can give her some "professional" tips. Congrats to you and your dad. :wink:


----------



## Theelkhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats on the deer. That is pretty awesome.


----------



## bigbuck2008 (Aug 15, 2009)

great job on a nice deer you did good. great story as well.


----------



## bigbuck2008 (Aug 15, 2009)

bump TTT


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Way to go STUD!!!


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

nice deer! congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## daweasel (Aug 23, 2006)

congrats awesome deer


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

good job little buddy


----------



## sbs (May 31, 2007)

*good one*

Good job.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

*Wow!!!!!*

Great Job!!! That's waaaay bigger then my first deer and I didn't get one till I was 12! You did real good and so did your DAD, Hope this is just the first of a whole slew of deer that fall to the mity 5 Yard Pin. Congrats!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## wberry85 (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats little man! You are farther along than me and I am 24...

I know you wont ever forget this first kill. Keep it up!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

way to go man!!!!!!!!!! the first deer is always great and one you will remember. wether its with a gun or bow that first kill is just special.

good job and keep it up wish you luck for next year as well. now that you got one under your belt it becomes more fun.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

great deer bud! congrats to you! make sure that you tell your dad thanks and give him a big hug fofr taking you hunting!


----------



## wvarchery (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for posting the story and pic.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

SWEET!!! Nice going, son. You'll never forget that first deer. Now tell me why your daddy didn't paint a little of that blood on your face?....that's the way we do it.....just ask my boys.

Gary


----------



## >>-whitetail-> (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

You done very good, enjoyed the story too.


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats to you... What part of KY did it come from?? I bet your dad is very proud...


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Great job!!!! 
A deer hunter, storyteller and writer is born. Congrats to you young man!!!


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations young man! That is a GREAT Deer and A GREAT story!


----------



## mrgunther (Nov 12, 2009)

A fine job by both father and son.The bond between you guys is one that few outside of the hunting world will ever understand.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats awesome . Congrats on your 1st deer , I wish you many many more ..


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

way to go kid!


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats buddy.
Always remember to keep hunting, keep it fun, and keep it ethical and real. 
Happy Hunting
Mark


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats young man....Also great story....I bet you made your father one happy father.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Congrats

Very well done!


----------



## Nuke (Apr 23, 2009)

*Congrats*

Congrats on your first deer!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great job buddy.


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Congrats to you son, I'm very proud of you!!:RockOn::wav::RockOn:


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

awesome deer bud!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*All RIGHT~!*

Good story. Hope to see more like this one. Thanks for taking us hunting with you.....always good to hear a good hunting story! 
Now tell us how it tastes when you get the meat back.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Great shot! You've done better than me this year. You'll always remember the first deer, plus you have a great video of it too! I can see you having your own tv show one day! Congrats!!!:band:


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

Great hunt...congrats!


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't wait until I get to take my son out for his first deer. I hope it goes as well for him as it did for you guys. Nice job and great writing of the story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowhunt03 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Good Job on the first deer! Now you can help dad fill the freezer with meat for years to come.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job little man! The future of hunting looks great! Congratulations to you and to your proud dad! :thumb:


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats on your fisrt deer ,well done.


----------



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Great story and Great deer, congratulations!


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

That is AWESOME!!! Congratulations on your first deer, I love to see young kids getting into this great sport!


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

High five there fella! Awesome deer... Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

*Great job*

Congrats on your first deer, its a dandy. sure beats a video game doesn't it. Keep up the good work.:thumbs_up


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice deer, and a heck of a story teller. Congrats young man.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

*Congrats*

Nice deer duder!!


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

Hunlee is impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :77: :77: :77:
:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:Someday you grow up and be just like hunlee :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:

hunlee


----------



## CatcherQB8 (Sep 17, 2009)

congrats on your first deer little guy!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Good job! 
Hunt with your dad as often as you can because the memories can never be taken away from you, and you will cherish those moments forever!
My son is grown, with a boy of his own now, so our hunting time together is not what it use to be and I miss it terribly!
But, I am looking forward to the time when my grandson will be old enough to go with us (he is only 17 months so it will be a while!) and then the three of us can create new memories!
I envy the fact that your dad was with you on your first kill. 
Have a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Congrats.*

You wrote a great story. Looks like you put a great shot on that deer. You're doing better than me. I haven't got a deer, yet.


----------



## Charlie Tango (Feb 2, 2008)

Good shooting hoss!


----------



## PAFingerShooter (Dec 7, 2009)

Great job young man! Congrats to you and your Dad both. I really enjoyed your story and video clip. Keep up the good work and the hunting tradition. My oldest son is 9 and I took him hunting this year but he wasn't able to get a shot so we will be trying again next year. From the picture it looks like you and your Dad will be a great hunting duo for years to come.


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

Great job on the story tellin and congratulations on ur first deer.
I got my 8 yr old girl a matthews jr bow to start learning...she will go gun hunting with me next yr. She went last yr and enjoyed it but didnt wanna shoot a gun yet. 
Good luck in the future

Mark


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

You will never forget stuff like that. I thank God that I was with my dad when I killed my first deer. Its something special you and your dad share now


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great Job!!!


----------



## EllisPrairie (Dec 2, 2009)

Way to go 5-Yard Pin ,nice deer ,great story,cool Dad.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud: Awesome story, awesome deer, way to go!!!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

very good,love to see you young guys out hunting.congrats on a fine kill.:slice:


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Way to go little man!!! Very nice deer!!!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Way to go buddy! Congrats!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DXT SHOOTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice deer little man!!!!! And a great story too!!!! WAY TO GO!!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Way to go. Great story and vid. 

Man you lucky, I was 17 when I shot my first deer.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

cangrats!!! great story!!! I bet you were shakin like a leaf!!


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

awsome deer


----------



## stumpyr (Dec 1, 2009)

congrats, that is a trophy in my book.


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Great deer and a really cool name.


----------



## TexasRedNeck (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats on your first deer young man! Keep it up and be sure to thank your dad!


----------



## pabowhuntsman (Dec 11, 2006)

You Rock! Welcome to the club! Now you're hooked! Great job!


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

5 Yard Pin,

That is EXCELLENT! You didn't even get buck fever and miss! Lots of grown men couldn't have done that good.

Ala Archer


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Congrats lil' man and your dad too!*

Wow, I'm so excited for you that your got your first deer, that's awesome and to think you are only 8 yrs. old. WOW! I am a grown adult and just got my first taste of bow hunting and can't wait to learn all there is to learn and possible get my first kill. So way to go lil man, keep it up. Your dad must be so proud of you. Stay with it and enjoy each and every moment.


----------



## philtnhunter (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats awesome deer i know your dad was thrilled to wake you up!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Good job buddy!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

great job man!!!! really nice doe. congrats


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks guys so much for sending me this messages


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

way to go


----------



## vipertec05 (Mar 19, 2005)

Congrats on a job well done............


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations.. nice deer


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Buckmeister (Dec 19, 2004)

8 years old and you already harvested your first deer! Well done!


----------



## Dale Holcomb (Apr 11, 2004)

Very well done, young man!


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Great job, I guarantee you will never forget that hunt! Excellent story, great job again!


----------



## all seasons (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey thats the same way I killed my first deer. My Dad woke me up and I put a perfect shot on him. Way to go. You'll always remember your first deer.


----------



## PAhunter06 (Jul 14, 2006)

congrats, way to go. Hopefully the first of many. Make sure we see all of your future deer as well.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

great deer and good job you got a great daddy for taking you hunting.son,dad, hunting buddies, and best friends for life.im gonna take my son out when he gets a little older (15months old) and do the same thing you guys did hace fun as a family and enjoy the outdoors together.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

You the man. Congrats on a fine kill.


----------



## maddog68 (Mar 19, 2007)

Outstading, Nice deer. My your powder be always dry and your aim be true.
And to Dad, Thank you from the bottom of my heart, for introducing your son to a fine tradition.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice to see another one of us youth from Kentucky has killed one!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats to you man, now you're hooked!


----------

